# Forbid, Floramite, Avid for clones



## YYZ Skinhead (Feb 24, 2013)

I discovered the Borg in my grow, which is only two half-grown clones so I cannot **** a brick about unloading them.  People who use these miticides, how long do I wait after potting new clones to dose them with one of the above?  Do you wipe/spray the room surfaces with the poison after bleaching?  TIA.


----------



## nouvellechef (Feb 24, 2013)

It really don't matter at what stage early on your gonna spray them. What matters is that you spray all your vegging plants and any flowering plants less than end of week 2. If you have them on one, more on another is not far away.


----------



## Dman1234 (Feb 24, 2013)

When plants are smaller i find it easier to control mites cause you can soak the whole plant easily, Safers end-all has worked great on clones and smaller vegging plants for me, its cheap and organic, and home depot sells it, jmo.


----------



## Locked (Feb 24, 2013)

I hate the borg....


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Feb 24, 2013)

Safer's did not work for me, but you may want to try it if the infestation is not bad.  I agree on dunking the clones if at all possible.  I have used Forbid and Floramite, but not Avid.  I like Forbid better.  You can buy smaller quantities of these products on e-bay.


----------



## NorCalHal (Feb 25, 2013)

I use EAch one of those you listed at one time or another. I will spray my clones only a couple of days after transplanting. No worries after that


----------



## YYZ Skinhead (Feb 25, 2013)

:aok:  Props for the replies.  I shall be buying all three from eBay but I wasn't certain if it was safe to dunk the clones before potting them.


----------



## NorCalHal (Feb 25, 2013)

If they have roots, you are all good.


----------



## YYZ Skinhead (Feb 25, 2013)

Fergot to ask:  do you still do the "dose them again before the larvae hatch" 5 days later with these pesticides?  Do they kill the larvae as well with the first dip?


----------



## Kushluvr (Feb 25, 2013)

there systemic(floramite at least) for up to 28 days.......once when they are young and once going into flower and you should be good to go!


----------



## WeedHopper (Feb 25, 2013)

I seen something called Liquid Ladybug. Anybody know anything about it?


----------



## YYZ Skinhead (Feb 25, 2013)

discount-hydro.com/liquid-lady-bug/

I think Rosebud likes it.  I was thinking of spraying with it after the dip.


----------



## YYZ Skinhead (Feb 25, 2013)

Kushluvr said:
			
		

> there systemic(floramite at least) for up to 28 days.......once when they are young and once going into flower and you should be good to go!


Perfect.  I'll likely use Floramite for the first dip and Avid for the second.


----------



## Dman1234 (Feb 25, 2013)

dont clean your room with these chemicals, they are meant for the plant only, just use bleach for the room.

I have used end-all 3 times, once on mature plants and it did not work, twice on infected clones and it worked great, i would use it again on babies but not on mature plants.


----------



## YYZ Skinhead (Feb 25, 2013)

Dman1234 said:
			
		

> dont clean your room with these chemicals, they are meant for the plant only, just use bleach for the room.
> 
> I have used end-all 3 times, once on mature plants and it did not work, twice on infected clones and it worked great, i would use it again on babies but not on mature plants.


I am glad you said that because I was thinking of spraying the walls with them.    :hitchair:

I wish I could remember who uploaded this chart comparing pesticides:


----------



## Dman1234 (Feb 25, 2013)

nouvellechef if he comes by can tell you why, but he explained to be awhile ago why using these on the walls of the room is pointless. hit the plant and then again a few weeks later, using two different kinds is wise, these things can become immune to one kind and develop into a super mite, not something you wanna deal with, GL.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Feb 25, 2013)

they dont work unless the mite...bites:aok:...so spraying the walls would only create a mess...I know I spray everything....and have these weapons at the ready...I dont dunk and then spray with somthing else...I use one weapon at a time...remember the borge addapts/ammune (sp)...so mix the weapons up..Best of my mojo 

Go Get them Bashtards:hitchair:

:48:


----------



## WeedHopper (Feb 25, 2013)

So the Liquid Lady not been used much. Sure seems like a better deal.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Feb 26, 2013)

I have found Forbid to work better than Floramite (which is not a systemic, by the way).  In fact, none of these are systemics, which is why it is important to make sure that you coat both the tops and bottoms of the leaves.  I recommend a good quality pump-up sprayer.  I did any plants small enough to dip.


----------



## mikeydean (Feb 26, 2013)

WeedHopper said:
			
		

> I seen something called Liquid Ladybug. Anybody know anything about it?


 

I tried the stuff..seems I wasted my 35 bucks....I think that they just held there little noses till the stink went away!!!

The wife let me turn 300 ladie bugs loose and then i used Azamax mixed in the res. seem to be gone   no new damage

 don't waste you money:48: !!


----------



## HighBrixMMJ (Mar 16, 2013)

check out a liquid concentrate called TaNLIN. Its available at web hydro.com youll be lucky to find it at your local hydro store if you even have one. Its made up of diomataceous earth it has a OMRI stamp, its totally organic, and safe to use til the day of harvest. once ingested by the bug its turned into a crystallized form and it literally shreds their stomachs and intestines killing them, they cannot become immune to that! I used it on a whitefly infestation and within a few days they were all gone, no more whiteflies!


----------



## HemperFi (Mar 17, 2013)

I used something called "SNS 217" to rid my garden of the Borg. It is organic and kills Mites in all stages of life. I also used Floramite. It took a little while, but I went nuts on the little buggers. They truly freaked me out! The day I found them, I was looking through a scope at the bottom of a leaf, and one of the greesy, ugly, critters seemed to look right up into the scope. It was waving its tentacles and looking right at me, and in the scope it was huge. I went to WAR!

Good luck -- the Borg are a hard lesson that most dedicated growers have to deal with eventually. Total elimination is the only way to deal with them.

Peace


----------



## randm999 (Mar 17, 2013)

I use Avid on my clones as soon as they root. I use it again just as soon as I turn the babies into the flower room. In flower I use Azomax if I see any infestations along with no pest strips. Mighty Wash is also safe to use on buds, and effective, but a bit pricy.


----------

